# Rabbit hunting during deer gun season



## ronjw1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Me and a buddy of mine want to do some rabbit hunting but wanted to make sure that we can go during the deer gun season. I tried looking it up in the hunting regulations book but didn't see anything. 

Thanks


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't believe you can rabbit hunt during deer gun season. About the only thing you can do during deer gun season is hunt coyote and that has to be with a gun that you can use for deer.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's in the Deer hunting section.

Hunting Other Game During the Youth Deer Gun, Deer Gun, and Muzzleloader Seasons 

Deer Gun Season - It is unlawful to hunt any wild animal except deer, coyote, wild boar, or waterfowl statewide from 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset. Hunters must possess a deer permit with the temporary tag attached that is valid for the zone or unit being hunted. Hunters may not possess rifle ammunition or shot shells (except waterfowl hunters), however, hunters using a muzzleloading rifle, .38 caliber or larger may possess ammunition for that rifle. Night hunting of furbearers, except coyote and wild boar, is also permitted when the deer gun season is open. All persons (except waterfowl hunters) hunting during the deer gun season are required to wear hunter orange.


----------



## ronjw1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks guys for the reply. Appreciate the help.


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

So does this mean that I would need a deer permit and tag if I wanted to go, say, duck hunting during the deer season?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

No, you'd only need the deer permit if hunting coyotes or wild pigs. I only copied and pasted a small part of the regualtions. I believe you can hunt waterfowl as usual.


----------

